# Autumn/Winter 2022.  Covid cases.



## IsleOfMan (4 Oct 2022)

I heard a snippet on the radio where Stephen Donnelly said that Covid cases were on the increase again in the community recently.  Looking at the figures this does not seem to be the case.   https://epi-covid-19-hpscireland.hub.arcgis.com/

Is this really the case or is this just a way to get people to take up the new vaccinations as we approach winter.

Anyone have first hand information?


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Oct 2022)

_405 cases of Covid-19 were confirmed in Irish hospitals this morning... It marks an increase of 23% from 329 cases last week and a 74% increase compared to the week prior. _






						Autumn/Winter 2022.  Covid cases.
					

I heard a snippet on the radio where Stephen Donnelly said that Covid cases were on the increase again in the community recently.  Looking at the figures this does not seem to be the case.   https://epi-covid-19-hpscireland.hub.arcgis.com/  Is this really the case or is this just a way to get...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## peemac (14 Oct 2022)

No requirement to report cases now. Both myself and herself finally succumbed to it last week.

4 days of feeling really crap followed by a few days of low energy. Only back at 80% now.


From HSE 

You do not need a test if you are:

under 55 years of age with symptoms of COVID-19 and you are otherwise healthy
age 55 or older and you are fully boosted, even if you have symptoms of COVID-19


----------



## deranne (31 Oct 2022)

I got a text from HSE to say I was close contact, I know for a fact that I couldn't have been because I was literally home for three solid days with kids and no visitors!!! are they hunting for cases or what??


----------



## Leo (1 Nov 2022)

deranne said:


> I got a text from HSE to say I was close contact, I know for a fact that I couldn't have been because I was literally home for three solid days with kids and no visitors!!! are they hunting for cases or what??


And the days before that?


----------



## gianni (24 Nov 2022)

Don't have first hand info on COVID.
But I do have COVID, currently.

This is my 3rd bout. Fairly whacked (as I have been each time) despite being young and healthy. I've had all vaccines except for the latest booster...

Unable to work the past few days. It's a nasty illness. I've the height of sympathy for those with long COVID.

Registered a DIY Antigen with HSE. Got a confirmation text.


----------



## RichInSpirit (30 Dec 2022)

I might have the Covid at the moment.
I wonder are the test kits up to date with the latest variant?


----------



## joe sod (6 Jan 2023)

I wonder are the covid lockdowns also responsible for the synchronisation of the covid and flu waves with everyone getting sick at the same time.


----------

